# Bodygaurd 380



## stanger1944 (Mar 10, 2012)

What are your opinions on the Bodygaurd 380?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have heard good things about them...JJ


----------



## stanger1944 (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if the trigger pull is lighter than the old sigma 380?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use one for CCW.....carries in the front pocket nicely, Desantis holster, not too heavy.....can't compare trigger pull to the old Sigma, because I never shot one, but I will say that I don't think the trigger is too bad on the Bodyguard, compared to say, to the Ruger counterpart, or a Walther PPK...it's double action, and long, about what you would expect....the laser is fun to play with once in a while, but unless you want to try to scare someone with it, it's useless....by the time you turn it on, it's over....I think, a little over priced, for what it is.......it's snappy, because it's small, but it seems to eat ammo fairly well.....I trust it, I carry it, but I wouldn't purchase another one....it's not the type of gun, that you take to the range, and put thousands of rounds through.....I purchased it, because it fits my needs, since I really don't care for OWB or IWB holsters, and I always tuck my shirts. I am pretty much a Beretta guy, but those are too hard to conceal, although I could carry my 84fs, if I didn't tuck my shirts. I would give it an 80 out of 100.


----------



## Richardin52 (Mar 12, 2012)

The Bodyguard and the Ruger LCP are similar, both 380 both small, both light. The good thing about these guns is the size, they hide well. The bad thing is they are so light they tend to hurt your hand if you put a lot of rounds through them. There is a Crimson trace laser made for the Ruger LCP that fits and looks like the body guard laser except all you have to do to turn it on is point it and squeeze your hand a little, a much better system. 

I carry a stainless Walther PPKS for several reasons. They are small so they hide well but they are all steel so they have enough heft that they are fun to shoot. They are very accurate and and well made. I also have a crimson Trace laser on it. 

There are many other guns to choose from and just as many people that will tell you they would choose this gun or that gun. Get something you enjoy shooting and can shoot well and you will be happy. Find a shooting range talk to some people and see if you can try a few guns out. It can't hurt.


----------



## mw191 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just bought one it is not very accurate. I would not trust it.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i had a bg 380. bought one day, shot it the next, and sold it the next day


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

mw191 said:


> I just bought one it is not very accurate. I would not trust it.


Are you sure that the fault is the gun's, and not one of shooter technique?
Tiny pistols are extremely difficult to control, and to shoot well.
They are experts' guns, and not really suitable for the inexperienced.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you sure that the fault is the gun's, and not one of shooter technique?
> Tiny pistols are extremely difficult to control, and to shoot well.
> They are experts' guns, and not really suitable for the inexperienced.


Nope, I don't believe he's really sure.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

no 380's for SD; they are not big enough


----------



## CombatVet (Apr 22, 2012)

I use to own one, good gun. Ended up selling it for financial reasons. Still own my S&W SD9, and recently picked up the new M&P9 Shield.


----------

